# Does your toddler talk in their sleep?



## mamabear&babybear (Dec 20, 2004)

My 3 year old often talks in her sleep when she is having a bad dream. Her dreams are often about times that dh or I have told her no or not to do something. She ends up saying "my turn, Mama" or "I don't want to, Dadda". We tend do use gd techniques, so I don't think they can be particularly horrible dreams. I do hate that she dreams about me like this, though. She'll sometimes talk in her sleep while having a good dream which is fun to listen to. Anyway, I was just wondering how many other people have babes who talk in their sleep.


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 21, 2003)

I voted sometimes...just last night, DD was talking in her sleep...."Dada", "cat", "boom-boom" (balloon)...

DH says some far-out stuff in his sleep, so I figure she gets it honest!


----------



## Blue Lotus (Jun 16, 2006)

Does screaming count?







Dd often screams in her sleep, and has since the day she was born. She still doesn't talk much when awake, but her first word (cat) she said when she was mostly asleep.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Ds will sometimes cry this short pitiful little cry like someone pinched him but be sound asleep. He is also babbling a lot and does that while nursing in his sleep







It's really quite sweet.
My mom said I always talked in my sleep as a kid. But I am a talker so it figures that it wouldn't stop even for sleeping.


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

DD talks in her sleep all the time. She even signed in her sleep before she could talk! (Ice cream and book.







)


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

my son will smile and laugh and say "Frosty Man" and "Thomas" in his sleep. Sometimes he even says "ho ho ho". What can I say the kid loves Christmas and Thomas the train!


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

My DS talks all the time and it seems like mostly good dreams. Like one night, he just yelled out "cupcake!" and never woke up or moved or anything. So strange!







He talks a lot about cats and grandma.

He does have bad dreams sometimes, but it usually results in lots of crying and hysteria, not talking. He doesn't tell me what his bad dreams are, but I can usually guess what it involves because it takes him a minute to realize he's awake. Like one time, he started freaking out and trying to grab something out of my mouth. It took me a full 3 minutes to calm him down and show him there was nothing in my mouth. Maybe he thought something was hurting me? Or I was eating one of his favorite toys? Who knows.









The coolest thing is he'll tell me about his dreams when he wakes up. Just recently he told me about an Elmo cake. The cutest dream so far was about "mamaw's car up in the sky".







:


----------



## BensMamacita (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, it's so adorable. Usually nothing I can understand, but very loudly and not "sleepy" sounding at all.


----------



## dantesmama (May 14, 2006)

He talks in his sleep all the time - I think it's the cutest thing. The other night he must have been dreaming about playing with dp, because he kept saying "Daddy", "Noooooo" (while shaking his head and laughing), and cracking up.


----------



## EVC (Jan 29, 2006)

Sometimes. I actually only noticed this recently whe she started squirming in her sleep and murmuring "doggies, doggies, doggies"


----------



## Ceili (Nov 21, 2001)

Oh yes, he talks in his sleep all the time. He started right with his first word, which he would sign for emphasis... Sound asleep signing and repeating "Cracker, Cracker..."

These days it's full sentances "It is not blue Tuesday, it is a duck"


----------



## speedknitter (Aug 20, 2004)

Our DD just laughs, it is so cute. Its the kind of laugh like when your best friend tells you a juicy secret.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Every single night my dd will talk in her sleep. She will often talk during naps aswell. According to dh, I also talk in my sleep most nights and he will if he's really really tired. I'm curious to see if ds will!


----------

